# something strange happening



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Just like the title says. Just wondering is it this site or just my computer playing up but everytime i click on like , it sbringing me back to teh top of teh page and it sstarting to annoy teh fcuk out of me. Ive even stoped hiting like because of it now but i would like to knwo isit happening with everyone at the monet or just me and what can i do to fix it if it is me.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

cult said:


> Just like the title says. Just wondering is it this site or just my computer playing up but everytime i click on like , it sbringing me back to teh top of teh page and it sstarting to annoy teh fcuk out of me. Ive even stoped hiting like because of it now but i would like to knwo isit happening with everyone at the monet or just me and what can i do to fix it if it is me.


has somebody been watching porn? :devil2:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Has always happened for me, does my tits in but thought its just the way it is.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

it does it on me when i use google or ebay


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barrettmma said:


> has somebody been watching porn? :devil2:


lol, no but why do you say that.


----------

